# drift wood?



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody know a good place to find nice drift wood? I dont want the stump looking pieces. I am looking for something with branches. I have checked most of the stores around me and all they have is the african root stuff.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Fish Gallery sells cypress. Some pieces are very branchy. Only problem is it takes forever to waterlog.

If you don't mind ordering, lots of people sell manzy on the net. Might have a look at this:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7525-Barr-s-manzy-brachy-stumpy-bonsai-pre-soaked-aged


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

I will check into ordering it online then.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm cheap. I found a fallen oak tree near my work place and went to work on it with a machete. No cops have been called on me yet. I strip the bark off before I use it. I tie my moss on it and wedge the wood in the corners in my tank. Seems to be working just fine. It saved me a ton of money and I didn't have to switch to Gico.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Now would be an excellent time to check out the shores of White Rock Lake! The huge rains last week will have washed tons of tree debris into the lake, most of which will be up on the shore by now. Obviously you must be careful in picking your pieces, but there is so much to choose from that you are almost certain to find something that will work. The Park Department will be happy for you to haul some of it away.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

I may go do some recon work  I dont know if I will drive all the way to White Rock Lake but may check lake worth and Eagle Mountain Lake. Thanks for the suggestion guys


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the fish gallery dallas north aquariums, lakes. water log ha. I just went to home depot and bought some dap aquarium safe silicone for 3.99 and siliconed the wood to the bottom of the tank and i was ready to go. only think is how do i plant the crypts do i just put them in the soil, or just the rots in the soil?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Crypts, just stick them in. You were thinking about Anubis which you can't plant but only the roots. Same with Java Fern.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Crypts, just stick them in. You were thinking about Anubis which you can't plant but only the roots. Same with Java Fern.


 THE KEY OF AWESOME!..... well I guess talking to some guy at dna saying he had a planted tank was a lie because he said that i plant them just like anubis and ferns.. looks like i will go plant them now, one leaf does have a hole though. dumb snail glad i caught him... I need fish, i'm going to get power slayers guppies if he/she still has them.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> the fish gallery dallas north aquariums, lakes. water log ha. I just went to home depot and bought some dap aquarium safe silicone for 3.99 and siliconed the wood to the bottom of the tank and i was ready to go. only think is how do i plant the crypts do i just put them in the soil, or just the rots in the soil?


I rearrange things too often to ever silicon anything to the tank


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> I rearrange things too often to ever silicon anything to the tank


:twitch: this silicone is easly cutable and it hardly on there. i could easy shake the driftwood and it would float up. i gave it just enough to stay down. now to deal with brown hair algae on it.out:


----------

